# Interesting new tool



## sbwertz (Mar 27, 2015)

I thought this looked interesting.  Wonder how it would be for sanding the insides of bowls?  

Woodworking Tools | Contour Random Sander


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2015)

Amazon - get an angled drill for 1/2 that price:

http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-10529A-...F8&qid=1427443017&sr=8-2&keywords=angle+drill

exact same drill as sold by a popular supplier for a lot more.


----------



## Monty (Mar 27, 2015)

Shawn, I think she was referring to the sander attachment, not the grinder.


----------



## Frog Morton (Mar 27, 2015)

I was very interested until I saw that the sanding discs are not velcro-backed.

That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2015)

IMO ... it might work for final sanding -- meaning "once the tool marks and tearout have been fixed."

I need to use a firm backing pad to remove tool marks -- otherwise all I get is nicely polished grooves.


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 27, 2015)

I would say make your own, you can but sheet rubber at Zoro tools about 1/4 thick sheet.  VALUE BRAND Rubber, Neoprene, 1/4 In Thick, 12 x 12 In 365-1/4HGA - G1725622 at Zoro

The shaft can be made from 6011 aluminum. The only problem I see is making sure the shaft is centered and balanced, those grinders kick out some speed and torque, so it needs to be balanced.  

But a quicker and cheaper method is the 1/4 drill that Shawn posted and the sanding discs from the supplier off of Sawmill Creek.  They are even Velcro backed for Frog Morton.  And have been tested by 100's of woodturners.  I use mine in my Foredom hand piece.


----------



## magpens (Mar 27, 2015)

An interesting attachment for an angle grinder.  But it seems to me that an angle grinder, unless it has variable speed, turns far too fast for the kind of detail work that most of us do most of the time.  Plus it seems very expensive for what you get.

I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## Wildman (Mar 28, 2015)

Not excited about sander attachment or 1” diameter sanding disc. 

Think angle drill and backup & interface pads and larger size disc a better op.  Did not pay $30 bucks for my electric angle drill or my air sander at Harbor Freight.

Even though had trouble with some back-up pads bought here, interface pads and disk are great.  I am at fault for destroying a few  up pads, also got a few bad ones. I like Vinces blue disc and going to buy some 2” Velcro for my homemade back-up pads a 6-pack only $5. Would like to pick up some 3” blue disc, because think faster than 2 3/8” for some applications. 

Store « www.VincesWoodNWonders.com


----------



## Wildman (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is a review from someone that makes furniture.

Review: Love this little thing. - by chad @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## KenV (Mar 30, 2015)

Sharon -- I do not have that one but have a grex random orbit sander that runs on air.

Eats lots of air and am looking at one of those.   

Random orbit sanding is different than the angle drills.  Have those and use them.

Random orbit works best at low speeds or at a stop.   Random orbit avoids the "swirlies" that happen with rotary sanding.  

High cost -- but I am likely a buyer in the future as it is cheaper than getting a bigger air compressor.  

(I like the $39 dollar angle sanders on Amazon too -- throw away when the bearings go.  My current one makes noise but keeps on running....)


----------



## sbwertz (May 6, 2015)

I have the little pneumatic die grinder from HF with a sanding pad chucked up in it. $15.


----------



## triw51 (May 6, 2015)

I use a older hand drill with a flex shaft and sanding pads and discs from www.VincesWoodNWonders.com. I purchased the flex shaft from garet wade tools.
I can get into bowls and does great on the outside.


----------

